# Modifiers ?



## JulieK (Oct 12, 2010)

I am billing a 49560, 49568, 49505,  49585.  Any suggestions on how this should be modified?  Thank you.


----------



## Grintwig (Oct 12, 2010)

Were all of these hernias done through a single incision?


----------



## JulieK (Oct 12, 2010)

No, there was more than one incision.


----------



## Lesainc (Oct 12, 2010)

Three separate incisions? and the mesh was on the 49560, I assume.?


----------



## JulieK (Oct 12, 2010)

Yes that is correct.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 19, 2010)

*Operative note needed*

For an accurate response, please post the scrubbed operative note.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

